# Cheapest stickers that fit on an F-II?



## olekosun (Sep 6, 2010)

I am going to buy this F-II. The problem is that I cube waaay too much, and stickers don't last too long for me, so I'll buy like 3-4 packets of stickers so I have enough stickers for months.

The other problem is that I've never had/seen an F-II, so I don't know which stickers will fit. Anyone can help me out on finding the cheapest stickers suitable for F-II's?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe not the cheapest, but just go with Cubesmith.

Dis be good for you.
And iffin ur a wimp.


----------



## olekosun (Sep 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> Maybe not the cheapest, but just go with Cubesmith.



I'd love to but I prefer free shipping over the paid shipping at CS.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 6, 2010)

olekosun said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not the cheapest, but just go with Cubesmith.
> ...



Their shipping is still dirt cheap... Plus the stickers will last.


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

olekosun said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not the cheapest, but just go with Cubesmith.
> ...



I'm sure sites like Popbuying and it's many siblings sell sticker sets. F2's can use any stickers, it's just you have to line them up perfectly.


----------



## olekosun (Sep 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> olekosun said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Oh, thanks. I'll buy these then along with the F-II.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 6, 2010)

The would be good. But if you were to buy many, many, many sets for your F-II, or possibly for other cubes if you have them, and your sticker cost exceeds 15 dollars, you get free shipping


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 6, 2010)

That's a really good point. Would cubesmith tiles fit on an F-II?


----------



## will6680 (Sep 6, 2010)

Tiles are for real men. But If you prefer stickars go wiff dem. 

BTW TILES DONT PEEL.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 6, 2010)

will6680 said:


> BTW TILES DONT PEEL.


Cubesmith stickers don't either.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 6, 2010)

CubeSmith tiles wouldn't fit on an F-II. The standard size stickers will, because it can go over the piece, but the tiles would hang off the edges.


----------



## David Weisiger (Sep 6, 2010)

Sticker's from speedpuzzles.com are 100% Vinyl (same material as cubesmith) and are $0.25 for a full set.

EDIT: These are identical in size to standard 3x3 sticker's from cubesmith as well.

David Weisiger


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

David Weisiger said:


> Sticker's from speedpuzzles.com are 100% Vinyl (same material as cubesmith) and are $0.25 for a full set.
> 
> EDIT: These are identical in size to standard 3x3 sticker's from cubesmith as well.
> 
> David Weisiger



Shameless advertising...


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> David Weisiger said:
> 
> 
> > Sticker's from speedpuzzles.com are 100% Vinyl (same material as cubesmith) and are $0.25 for a full set.
> ...



But topic related, and a solution to the OP's problem


----------



## David Weisiger (Sep 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> David Weisiger said:
> 
> 
> > Sticker's from speedpuzzles.com are 100% Vinyl (same material as cubesmith) and are $0.25 for a full set.
> ...


I don't understand..., I think it's a very good price for the same quality sticker's. He said in his thread title, "Cheapest stickers that fit on an F-II?", and I believe $0.25 is the best price around. I'm just trying to help him out, tell me more specifically what you believe I've done wrong please.

EDIT: Thanks Edward 

David Weisiger


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 6, 2010)

will6680 said:


> Tiles are for real men. But If you prefer stickars go wiff dem.
> 
> BTW TILES DONT PEEL.



Name 5 sub 10 cubers who use tiles.

Stickers are for pros. 

I want scratch-and-sniff ones some time. Chocolate, strawberry, vanilla, cherry, banana, reeses one smell for each side. Then when I mix it it would be like a banana split. Please someone make these as super long lasting scratch-and-sniff stickers.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

David Weisiger said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > David Weisiger said:
> ...



Hahaha I was completely joking.


----------



## shelley (Sep 7, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I want scratch-and-sniff ones some time. Chocolate, strawberry, vanilla, cherry, banana, reeses one smell for each side. Then when I mix it it would be like a banana split. Please someone make these as super long lasting scratch-and-sniff stickers.



That would open up a strange method for cheating in BLD...

OT: Regular Cubesmith stickers do fit on the F2; I'm using them right now. You just have to be extra careful while aligning them, though small size stickers are also available. I can't say anything about the quality of the stickers Popbuying sells, but Cubesmith stickers last forever.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > I want scratch-and-sniff ones some time. Chocolate, strawberry, vanilla, cherry, banana, reeses one smell for each side. Then when I mix it it would be like a banana split. Please someone make these as super long lasting scratch-and-sniff stickers.
> ...



Tiles last forever, stickers do not. More like a few months.


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...



I assure you that Cubesmith stickers last way longer than a few months. Just what do you do to your cubes that the sticker lifespan is that short?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



I only recently got my stickers, and this is what I have heard. Maybe I heard wrong.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...



tiles chip and feel weird. stickers chip and feel the same.


----------



## Micael (Sep 7, 2010)

The cheapest stickers are not the cheapest. Get poor quality or throw your money in the garbage, same thing. cubesmith are great deal as they last long and look good.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 7, 2010)

Cubesmith tiles hang over the edge a bit but I've seen tiles on an FII and they're fine. Yeah you can tell they hang over a hair but it's not a big deal at all.

I have cubesmith stickers I applied in May, they are chipped a fair bit, but they are far from "bad." I have the same issue with default stickers I get from Chinese shops (Type A & B from 9spuzzles, AV, GuHong from Lightake).

Honestly I vote you just order a few sets of stickers from cubesmith, small and large sets. I was actually planning on doing that when I run out of the chinese stickers I have. I'll probably get another two small sets, and at least 4 large sets. I might even get another full bright set for my girlfriend's cube (or cubes if she ever gets into it more and gets a better cube than storebought).


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 7, 2010)

You could also make your own stickers....

You can get vinyl sheets at most craft stores for a good price. Make a template in Word or Publisher, and start cutting.

Just an option....


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, Cubesmith tiles will hang off the pieces, and that will feel weird.
I suggest getting the stickers. Tiles will NOT last forever, as many people say, but 2 sets of stickers may just be enough to match the lifespan of the ever-chipping tiles. 

So yeah, just get lots of stickers, for your cube, some small, some regular, yenno, just in case


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah, I always thought that tiles were the supreme answer;
guess it's just a bunch of stickers.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Ah, I always thought that tiles were the supreme answer;
> guess it's just a bunch of stickers.



tiles under fingernails is the reason I longer use tiles. i'm sure a lot of people who have experienced this agrees.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> XXGeneration said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I always thought that tiles were the supreme answer;
> ...



That's a good thing to remember; I might've went and gotten tiles :3


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> XXGeneration said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I always thought that tiles were the supreme answer;
> ...





Oh yes. Not a good feeling. I only use stickers now.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

I get tiles only for my mains. Except for my OH, that can still use stickers.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 9, 2010)

Stickers vs. tiles? Tiles vs. stickers? I find that tiles can't give you the same grip as stickers, even though they last longer.

As for the question...the extra stickers that come with a Type A-V DIY will fit perfactly on the F2.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 10, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > theanonymouscuber said:
> ...



Oh, so you *heard* it. Then why were you so certain about it?

I hate it when people do that.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 10, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



 Sorry, I'm trying to improve.

edit: Of course, Shelly's statement was from something she heard too, not the truth. No stickers you ever buy will last forever.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 10, 2010)

Just buy cubesmith their worth it.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 10, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Just buy cubesmith their worth it.



This. By the way puzzler, you incorrectly used "they're''.


----------



## radmin (Sep 10, 2010)

Tiles are 5 times thicker than stickers. I just can't do it.


----------

